# Adjusting float on Speedplay Zeros



## GabooN85 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi, I have a potentially silly question. I just installed a set of Zeros on my bike and set up the cleats on my shoes. This will be my first experience with a clip less pedal system. 

With the float left open at the widest range my heels can potentially hit the chain stays. I haven't had a chance to take the bike for a ride so maybe there isn't much hance of this happening while pedaling. My first instinct when I noticed this was to adjust the inner float so they couldn't twist that much. Is this the approach I should take or would this just cause me to potentially max out the range and possibly disengage my cleat?

So should I leave the float open on that side since I'm not likely to have my heels turn in while riding? This is all assuming I don't narrow down the float anyways. Since I haven't used them yet I wanted to experience the full range of float and see how it feels and go from there. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

GabooN85 said:


> Hi, I have a potentially silly question. I just installed a set of Zeros on my bike and set up the cleats on my shoes. This will be my first experience with a clip less pedal system.
> 
> With the float left open at the widest range my heels can potentially hit the chain stays. I haven't had a chance to take the bike for a ride so maybe there isn't much hance of this happening while pedaling. My first instinct when I noticed this was to adjust the inner float so they couldn't twist that much. Is this the approach I should take or would this just cause me to potentially max out the range and possibly disengage my cleat?
> 
> ...


I would recommend adjusting float to prevent your heel from hitting the chainstay. It's unlikely that when riding you'd position your toes out to that degree, but it's not 'useable' float, so why not dial it back.

BTW, without much thought, most riders position their feet in their 'natural' position (based on anatomy, etc.), so don't be misled into thinking more (float) is automatically better. 6-8 degrees is usually sufficient for initial cleat set up.


----------



## GabooN85 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks, I'll leave it dialed back then, still haven't had a chance to try them out, been working. Might reduce the outward float a little as well so I don't have to turn my foot out so much to unclip. Glad I got the zeros, I was looking into the light action but seems the adjustability is a nice addition.


----------

